# Scouting/Cam Pics



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Have been up on Cedar Mountain scouting a couple times, I set the cameras out about 3 weeks ago. We have seen a couple of small spike bulls and a bunch of small bucks. I think there are going to be a boat load of 2 point bucks this year. We did see 1 bigger buck, 4 point I think but we didn't get a great look at him. It is really dry in the area we are hunting but there has to be water somewhere so we will keep looking.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Which unit do you need info on. I'm happy to share what I know, just pm me. Plus, if you find any of my cameras, they will have a silver camera number on the top and a red phone number on the side. That's all I need to send you some pictures from that camera.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Mitchell's Sawmill ?
That one is going to be a decent buck......
Nice pics.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

2full said:


> Mitchell's Sawmill ?
> That one is going to be a decent buck......
> Nice pics.


Not sure where Mitchell's Sawmill is. This is not far from Duck Creek on the Zion unit.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The Sawmill road is just a little bit east after the turn to Cedar Breaks on hwy 14. The next left....
That's pretty close to Duck Creek.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

2full said:


> The Sawmill road is just a little bit east after the turn to Cedar Breaks on hwy 14. The next left....
> That's pretty close to Duck Creek.


Oh I didn't know that was the name of that road.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Gotta love the people that blab your spots


----------

